# Just returned from Ambergris Caye, Belize



## Janann (Jul 15, 2012)

We returned last night from a great week at Villas at Banyan Bay.  I wasn't sure whether to post this on the Caribbean board or Other International, but the resort and activities seem like they would be of more interest to the people on the Caribbean board.

We rented a golf cart, sampled lots of restaurants, snorkeled twice, and had a very relaxing week.

I'll post a resort review within the next week, but I wanted to offer information while it is still fresh in my head.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 15, 2012)

Did you get to try the shrimp burrito at Warugama?


----------



## Janann (Jul 15, 2012)

We didn't eat at Waruguma, but its funny that you ask because my husband really wanted to eat there.  He said he just knew that the food would be good.


----------



## dogwood7 (Jul 15, 2012)

We are planning a trip to Ambergris Cay for June 2013. I am in the process of looking at villas that can sleep 10. I am interested in any information regarding the area. I look forward to reading your post.


----------



## channimal (Jul 16, 2012)

DW and I stayed therea few years ago.  Absolutely loved it.  Really is a place to relax and unwind


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 20, 2012)

I also just returned in April and have posted a review on Villas at Banyan Bay.  We enjoyed it.  Unfortunately never heard about Warugama, nor saw it, but I had a list of restaurants lined out before we went and otherwise it was all impulse, which normally turned out well.

Just want to make sure you caught that there's a very hefty resort fee via RCI.  We've run into the fees before in the Caribbean, and knew about this beforehand, but it was still hard to swallow.


----------



## SDMiller (Jul 20, 2012)

How did you get this resort thru II or RCI?  Looking to take a trip next year or 2014 to that area.

SD


----------



## Janann (Jul 20, 2012)

We traded into Villas at Banyan Bay through RCI.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 21, 2012)

As mentioned before, we also traded via RCI.  We got it because I just happened to be manually searching online and found a bulk deposit. 
I found it online Jan. '11 for an April '12 visit.  The units hung around for several weeks I believe until they were all gone.  (I thought the pricey special resort fee would drive people away, but apparently not.)

I went back a few times and they never showed up again.  So I'd look in January for a bulk deposit, and/or keep an ongoing search going.

BTW, just a little tidbit which might impact future exchange opps:  While there, they were herding travel agents through on tours.  Staff at the resort told us they were no longer selling t/s, so possibly all you'll see in deposits in the future may be owner deposits.  And, we met quite a few owners who go every year and don't exchange.  Time will tell I guess.

There aren't too many Belize options via RCI which is why I grabbed this.


----------



## Janann (Jul 24, 2012)

My review of Villas at Banyan Bay (visit date 7/7/12) has been posted.


----------



## jadejar (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the report on Villas at Banyan Bay.  We will be there this Saturday.:whoopie:


----------

